# Mazey's First Geese



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Well my little pup got her first taste of the big birds, and I think it was a success!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully the first of many in her lifetime. That's one beautiful little puppy.


----------

